# Cerry Pie is my first race. Advice please.



## 1hondo20 (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm finally going to give it the old college try. I'm 34 never raced and cherry pie will be my first (CAT 5 of course). I've been riding for 3 years including all this winter with the last 2 weeks of intervals. I usually don't have any trouble staying on the wheels of the local club guys (mostly 4's).
I'll be riding solo even though my riding partner (his first race) is on a team so I'll at least have one friendly.

Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gray8110 (Dec 11, 2001)

1hondo20 said:


> I'm finally going to give it the old college try. I'm 34 never raced and cherry pie will be my first (CAT 5 of course). I've been riding for 3 years including all this winter with the last 2 weeks of intervals. I usually don't have any trouble staying on the wheels of the local club guys (mostly 4's).
> I'll be riding solo even though my riding partner (his first race) is on a team so I'll at least have one friendly.
> 
> Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


Cherry Pie is a first race for a lot of guys - that's why they run two cat5 fields - so there is no reason to be intimidated. The most important advice that I can give is to pay attention to what it going on around you at all times. Don't get tense and nervous, just be aware that a group of 50 guys who are racing for the first handful of times will have some people who don't have good pack skills. Try to visualize of a way out if something goes wrong in front of you.

Internet forums are filled with aspiring racers asking "am I strong enough to race?" - but you're not asking that - The one thing that you should transfer from those sorts of Q&As is that you shouldn't have your hopes too high or low going in. Most riders are unprepared for their first race - whether it's the speed, the surges or the pack riding - most people get dropped in their first race. That said, plenty of first time riders are competitive, especially those who have ridden with fast groups on a regular basis.

Regarding Cherry Pie itself. Your race is only 1 lap of 26 miles so it will be very intense. We've only raced on that course once, but there is virtually no flat ground and the crosswinds can be very cruel. The hills aren't that long or steep, they are just a bit faster and longer than a lot of people are ready for in February. The finish hill is about 1/4 mile at 8%. 

My suggestion: if your goal is to be competitive, line up early and keep your position up front - try to stay in the top 10 riders all day (which will take some work). Weaker riders will start struggling almost immediately. If you farther back in the field, you'll be having to close gaps opened by tiring riders all day long. If you are feeling frisky, try and attack on one of the hills on the backside of the course; just be aware that Cat5 fields chase any break attempt down almost immediately. If you're up front and in the lead group at the finish, don't wait to start your sprint.


----------



## 1hondo20 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Advice appreciated*

Thanks that helps. Nice to have an Idea of what to expect.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

From what I've heard from other teammates basically echoes what *gray8110* said.

Overall, it's a lot of small rollers with a steep climb at the end. Stay close to the front and always be aware of the wind, try as hard as you can to stay on the opposite side of the wind for best drafting and rest.

Since it's only one lap, the pace will be high and it takes an all out effort on the last climb if you are in the lead group.

Also be aware of your surroundings and watch for inexperienced group riders since they have a tendency to go off line, which can push you off line (or in the dirt) and they also have a better chance of going down and if you are following them....you're going with them.

Overall since it's your first race just watch what others are doing, enjoy the experience and learn from mistakes that you might make. Also be aware that just because it's a CAT5 race doesn't mean that it will be a level field....There are always really fast guys that are looking to CAT up as fast as possible, they just haven't raced before...so don't be surprised if there are guys in there with the fitness of a CAT3 racer....maybe you are one of those?


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Your first race! Good for you. Great advice from the other posters..I will chime in that bike racing is really fun and a lot more involved than just getting on and hammering as hard as you can..But in your first race, you may feel like that is exactly what you are doing. Don't be discouraged if you blow something...you are new. Racing effectivly is like playing chess with 2000lb chessmen....It takes huge effort to make any moves and making only the right moves, right off the starting line in your first ever bike race is somewhat unlikely... 
Watch and learn and enjoy.. Good luck,
Don Hanson


----------

